# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Best movie scenes

## Liberty Monkey

I'll start

----------

leecross (12-23-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Retiredat50 (12-23-2018)

----------


## leecross

Great scene.

Murray is, of course, a Saturday Night Live alumnus.

But so is the waitress.

Robin Duke.

Robin Duke on Saturday Night Live - NBC.com

 :Smiley20:

----------

Liberty Monkey (12-23-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-23-2018),Ed D (12-23-2018),Garden House Queen (12-23-2018),Liberty Monkey (12-23-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Retiredat50 (12-23-2018)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

> 


Val Kilmer kills it in Tombstone his finest performance and possibly the best in a 90's western! Looking at you Unforgiven.

----------

Brat (12-23-2018),Garden House Queen (12-23-2018),Kodiak (12-23-2018)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

Cut but amazing 
I love the fact that Tarantino loves this film and thinks Tony Scott did a better job than he could have.

He's not an NBK fan.

----------

Ed D (12-23-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------

Brat (12-23-2018),Liberty Monkey (12-23-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Rickity Plumber (12-23-2018)

----------


## Ed D

Great bank robbery scene in Hell of High Water:

----------

Brat (12-23-2018),leecross (01-04-2019),Liberty Monkey (12-23-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),RMNIXON (12-23-2018)

----------


## Ed D

Great dialog in "No Country for Old Men".

----------

Brat (12-23-2018),Liberty Monkey (12-23-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019)

----------


## leecross

> 


And if he can be your Huckleberry, I'm your Yogi!

----------

Brat (12-23-2018),Liberty Monkey (12-23-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019)

----------


## Frankenvoter

"I know I can do it, Todd Downey said, helping himself to another ear of corn from the steaming bowl"

This isn't the best scene from this movie but it's one of them

----------

Liberty Monkey (12-23-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Mike L Angelo (12-26-2018)

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------

Liberty Monkey (12-26-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Mike L Angelo (12-26-2018)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Liberty Monkey (12-26-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Mike L Angelo (12-26-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Liberty Monkey (12-27-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Mike L Angelo (12-26-2018)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Lone Gunman (01-03-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Liberty Monkey (12-27-2018)

----------


## Crunch

Lucky Santa

----------

Liberty Monkey (12-27-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Mike L Angelo (12-27-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Garden House Queen (01-12-2019),Liberty Monkey (12-27-2018)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

> Lucky Santa


Marcus's wife is played by Lauren Tom or Amy Wong in Futurama  :Wink:

----------

Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Mike L Angelo (12-27-2018)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

Warning if you're squeamish do not play this



Ichi the Killer one hell of a film

----------

Lone Gunman (01-03-2019)

----------


## Crunch

@NuYawka

----------


## Mike L Angelo

*
Doug meets '4' @ 56:40*

----------


## Crunch



----------

Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Mike L Angelo (01-03-2019),Rita Marley (01-03-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

This is 101 in film making

----------


## Crunch



----------

Liberty Monkey (12-29-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019)

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------

Liberty Monkey (12-29-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Liberty Monkey (12-29-2018),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Mike L Angelo (01-03-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Mike L Angelo (01-03-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Mike L Angelo (01-03-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Liberty Monkey (01-03-2019),Lone Gunman (01-03-2019),Rita Marley (01-03-2019)

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------

Liberty Monkey (01-04-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Liberty Monkey

>

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## leecross

> Great bank robbery scene in Hell of High Water:


One. Great. Movie.

_Hell or High Water_ is a 2016 American neo-Western crime thriller film directed by David Mackenzie and written by Taylor Sheridan. The film follows two brothers (Chris Pine and Ben Foster) who carry out a series of bank robberies to save their family ranch, while being pursued by two Texas Rangers (Jeff Bridges and Gil Birmingham). 

The film premiered at the _Un Certain Regard_ section of the 2016 Cannes Film Festival  on May 16, 2016, and was theatrically released in the United States on August 12, 2016. 

It received critical acclaim and grossed $37 million.[3] The American Film Institute selected it as one of its ten Movies of the Year,[4] and it was nominated for numerous awards, including four Oscar nominations at the 89th Academy Awards: Best Picture, Best Supporting Actor (Bridges), Best Original Screenplay and Best Film Editing.[5] It also received Golden Globe nominations for Best Picture, Best Supporting Actor for Bridges and Best Screenplay.[6] 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell_or_High_Water_(film)

----------

Garden House Queen (01-04-2019),Liberty Monkey (01-04-2019),Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Liberty Monkey (01-10-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Ed D

From "Ride With the Devil", an Ang Lee film on Missouri guerillas from the novel "Woe to Live On" by Daniel Woodrell.  An older man tells the young bushwhackers the real difference between the Kansas Yankees and Missouri southerners.

----------


## Authentic

I return to this one often in times of self doubt, like I am currently experiencing.

I focus on the part about evaluating what has happened, so one can apply what they have learned.

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Authentic (04-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo

Realization :

----------


## Swedgin



----------


## Swedgin

This scene is one of my favorite from the books, and Peter Jackson did a great job putting it on screen:

----------


## Gator Monroe

In the 1958 Kirk Douglas /Tony Curtis Film "The Vikings" the Scene where their Father (Captured Viking Chieftain Ernest Borgnine) is going to be thrown into the Anglo Saxon King's Wolf pit . Half Viking / Half Saxon Curtis hears The Chieftain beg for a weapon so he could Die Fighting and go to Valhalla . At the last second as the chieftain is about to be pushed in Curtis realized he has a connection to him and he takes a Sword from a Saxon Guard and throws it to Borgnine ( Who with a huge smile & laugh  promptly leaps into the pit of hungry wolves  (This scene impacted me as a Young Child and I watch the Movie every two or three yeas ever since ) When I did Deliveries for "Tova Nine " ( Borgnine's Wifes Business in the 80s) I told Mr. Borgnine how much his portrayal in that film meant to me . (I was lucky enough to Work in Beverly Hills / Century City and to meet & talk to the Stars who Impacted me ...

----------

